# Meet Dead Fred



## BlinkyTheHouse Elf (Apr 2, 2007)

*Meet Dead Fred Part 1*

This years prop for the cemetery is going to be a moving Zombie. His Name Is Dead Fred.With some Ideas from Sickie and House I came up with a way to run him on a deer motor. yes I know its a slow moving motor but aren't Zombies Slow?
Here is a slide show of the first part of construction.Just Click his pic.

Dead Fred :: Dead Fred Prt 1 slideshow by Blinky_12 - Photobucket

Today I made his Chicken wire and duct tape body. I know you all know how to do that so I will not bore you with that part...lol :voorhees:


----------



## Tyler (Jul 17, 2008)

Well Blinky, I said it on Halloween-l and I will say it here, Dead Fred is AWESOME! He looks so real, and is gonna scare the heck outta of people!


----------



## BlinkyTheHouse Elf (Apr 2, 2007)

Thank you Tyler your a sweety


----------



## Lilly (Jun 13, 2006)

Looks good so far ...
can you slow the slideshow down..couldn't read some of the insets

when does the movie come out..LOL


----------



## BlinkyTheHouse Elf (Apr 2, 2007)

Lilly said:


> Looks good so far ...
> can you slow the slideshow down..couldn't read some of the insets
> 
> when does the movie come out..LOL


Hi Lilly I'm Glad you Like Dead Fred. If you click on the picture that takes you to the slide show at the top of the Page you will see a Link That Says: DEAD FRED click on that and it will take you to all the still shots that I have taken Of Fred. 
Dead Fed is for a Home Haunt here in Texas not a movie this time.


----------



## cerinad (Jun 23, 2008)

Awesome!!!


----------



## Lilly (Jun 13, 2006)

Sry Blinks ....I meant the video of him moving...


----------



## Uruk-Hai (Nov 4, 2006)

Fred looks really cool! Are the head and hands store bought or your own creation? They look great! Are you going to post a video of him in action?


----------



## Sickie Ickie (Jun 20, 2006)

Lookin' really good Blinks! Mine has his arms raise and lower too.


----------



## Moon Dog (Oct 3, 2006)

Excellent work! He looks great!


----------



## HalloweenZombie (Jul 22, 2007)

Where did you get such a cool mask and hands? It looks really, really good.


----------



## Lotus (Nov 12, 2004)

I want that mask


----------



## BlinkyTheHouse Elf (Apr 2, 2007)

*UPDATE on Dead Fred*

Hi Everyone, Dane and I worked some more on Dead Fred yesterday we made the chicken wire and duct tape body I know that is nothing NEW everyone knows how to do that, and got the frame all put together.I still have to make his upper arms and from the knees down and his feet.










**Sickie what kind of motor did you use to move his arms?**

To EVERYONE I sell a lot of props on my website that you can take apart and enhance. and Dead Fred is just one of many that you can do this to.
Here is the link for DEAD Fred I thought he would make a real cool prop too.. I did not make Dead Fred but he is a top quality prop.Sickie Ickie Bought one a while back sure wish he would post pics of what he did with his. Sickie you can post your pics in this thread it is ok I'll share with you.

I didn't have a video camera maybe I can borrow one to take a video.The deer motors work good but are slow moving.and that was the effect I was going for. Some thing that would move but you had to look at twice to see if it was moving.I'm glad Everyone Likes Dead Fred I have been reading the posts to My Helper Dane. He Giggles every time someone makes a post. I got over to Madame X at 4 am this Morning to watch him, for her while she went on a run ( Truckdriver ). And He woke up and wanted to work on Fred, so we did..LOL couldn't get him to go back to bed.:xbones:


----------



## BlinkyTheHouse Elf (Apr 2, 2007)

Here is todays update of Dead Fred


----------



## BlinkyTheHouse Elf (Apr 2, 2007)

Alot of people asked me how do you water proof duct tape bodies ? So I will tell you a secret...Shhhhh.. don't tell any one. Take 2 to 3 pairs of panty hoses cut the crotch out of one and pull it down over the head to the chest area and use the leg part for the arms . Take the second pair of Panty hose and put them on your dummy the normal way. Once you have dressed your dummy . You will need a caulking gun and 6 large tubes of clear silicone. *Don't get the silicone that has caulking mixed in it.* and coat the panty hose let it dry . Then you can dress your dummy and he will be waterproof as long as you didn't miss any areas.

Here I 'm water proofing his feet. By Using panty hose knee high and coating them with clear silicone from the large tubes for a dollar at Walmart ( you have to have a caulking gun for this tubes.This was just so I could show a pic so you know what I mean ) But cover your dummy all over.Now 'm off to Walmart to buy some panty hose and More silicone


----------



## BlinkyTheHouse Elf (Apr 2, 2007)

*Part 2 Of Tutorial*

I have started to corps Dead Fred I 'm going to match his body to his hands and faces. To do this you will need 2 -pairs of panty hose, 4-6 tubes of clear silicone bought at Walmart, silicone pigment dyes.Flesh, brown, and black, and maybe some orange. I bought mine at Smooth-on.com some latex gloves. and plastic container to mix silicone in. a operating room table aka ironing board.

When Using this silicone please do it outside.

I squeezed some silicone out of the tube and mixed in the color dye Flesh to Start off with. I will be going back in to add more colors after the flesh colors have dried.Layering the different colors. I applied the silicone by using my gloved hand and just smoothed it on all over. pulling on the the panty hose to make texture as I went and dragging my fingers through the silicone also to make texture.

Dead Fred :: Meet Dead Fred part2 slideshow by Blinky_12 - Photobucket

He isn't done yet I will be adding more colors as I go to match his face and hands


----------



## BlinkyTheHouse Elf (Apr 2, 2007)

I Have had a chance to work some More On Fred. I have the bottom half clear coated already and On top of that I will be adding in the vein work. I also add more Pics to the slide show tutorial. Soon The top half will be dry and I can flip him over to do The back half. I will have to blend the 2 halves to match.But here are some close-ups. This would be a good time to add Moss or potting soil to your Prop. Once the silicone has dried to tone down the shine dust with baby power.Only add the baby power after the final coat of silicone. Silicone will not stick after baby power has been put on.


----------



## BlinkyTheHouse Elf (Apr 2, 2007)

Lilly said:


> Looks good so far ...
> can you slow the slideshow down..couldn't read some of the insets
> 
> when does the movie come out..LOL


Hi Lilly I'm writing a tutorial for Dead Fred On my website and I have a slower slide show too.That has a speed control knob on it.All you have to do is put your cursor on the pics to read the captions of the pics. Dead Fred Tutorial


----------



## dynoflyer (Oct 8, 2006)

That's great work! Now I want one, too!


----------



## BlinkyTheHouse Elf (Apr 2, 2007)

dynoflyer said:


> That's great work! Now I want one, too!


WOW I LOVE Everyone responce to Dead Fred.. I posted his pic on MY myspace page and got banned from there I'm on a roll.lol I can't believe they did that to me. Said I broke their nudeitiy rules.Of Course Fred is Nude. He is a Dummy


----------



## BlinkyTheHouse Elf (Apr 2, 2007)

well I got a chance to work on Dead Fred some more today with Dane:
we are almost done with him.















Just have his upper back to do and his skin will be done.


----------



## r0b3r7 (Aug 9, 2008)

The 'Association to clothe Tree Crotches' strikes again


----------

